# Alice UMTS stick Huawei und Gentoo

## Martux

Hallo Leute!

Hat hier jemand den Alice UMTS stick zum laufen gebracht?

Das Teil bringt mich gerade voll yum verzweifeln, da es sich um ein Kombigeraet handelt (Speicherstick/Modem)

und sich ums verecken nicht erkennen laesst. 

Es handelt sich laut lsusb um dieses Geraet

```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 12d1:140c Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

```

Jetzt der Clou...

Mit Linux Mint 10 erkennt der Networkmanager das Teil anstandslos, de facto tippe ich das hier gerade mit der LiveCD.

Unter Gentoo habe ich es auch schon geschafft das Dings im Networkmanager auftauchen yu lassen, Verbindung gibt es aber keine.

Bin ueber Hilfe echt dankbar...

----------

## hurra

Ich habs hinbekommen, war aber auch bei mir ein echter Kampf.

Eine genaue Anleitung habe ich jetzt nicht mehr. Zu Beginn musste ich jedoch erst das UMTS-Modem freischalten. Anschließend konnte ich mit wvdial(?) eine Verbindung herstellen. Wenn ich später wieder an meinem Hauptrechner bin, kann ich zumindest die config für wvdial reinpasten.

----------

## bas89

Ich habe so ein Ding auch noch nie benutzt, aber habe gehört, dass das Programm 

 *Quote:*   

>  sys-apps/usb_modeswitch
> 
>      Available versions:  ~1.1.2 ~1.1.3 ~1.1.3-r1 1.1.4
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
> ...

 

helfen soll

----------

## Martux

Danke für die Antworten.

Also, laufen tut es jedenfalls mal. Ich kann im Knetworkmanager auch eine Verbindung anlegen, aber als user kann ich nicht verbinden.... Also root geht alles.

Meine Berechtigungen als user:

```

uid=1000(martux) gid=1009(martux) Gruppen=1009(martux),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),1001(scanner),1006(plugdev),1010(burning),1012(vboxusers)

```

Habe irgendwo gelesen, man soll sich auch in die "uucp" Gruppe eintragen, hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

usb_modeswitch scheint zwingend erforderlich für das Teil zu sein, wird aber leider nicht als Abhängigkeit installiert.

Wenn ich das Gerät einstecke und als user versuche mich einzuloggen bekomme ich in /var/log/messages folgendes zu Gesicht:

```

c 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=140c

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: option 1-1.2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: option 1-1.2:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: option 1-1.2:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: option 1-1.2:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: usb 1-1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB3

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: scsi34 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.4

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua kernel: scsi35 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.5

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB2) deferring support check

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB3) deferring support check

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB0): probe requested by plugin 'Huawei'

Dec 27 11:28:16 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): (ttyUSB1) deferring support check

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua usb_modeswitch: switched to 12d1:140c (HUAWEI Technology: HUAWEI Mobile)

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: scsi 34:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: scsi 35:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: sd 35:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: sd 35:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: sr1: scsi-1 drive

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: sr 34:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

Dec 27 11:28:17 aumakua kernel: sr 34:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: Got failure code 14: SIM busy

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) opening serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2 claimed port ttyUSB0

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: Added modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB0): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:18 aumakua modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB2): re-checking support...

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB2) opening serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB3): re-checking support...

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB3) opening serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB1): re-checking support...

Dec 27 11:28:19 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) opening serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:20 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB0) closing serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:20 aumakua modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB2) closing serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB3) closing serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (ttyUSB1) closing serial port...

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2 claimed port ttyUSB2

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2 claimed port ttyUSB3

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (tty/ttyUSB1): outstanding support task prevents export of /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (Huawei): GSM modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2 claimed port ttyUSB1

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: Exported modem /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2 as /org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (/org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2): VID 0x12D1 PID 0x140C (usb)

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua modem-manager: (/org/freedesktop/ModemManager/Modems/2): data port is ttyUSB0

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <warn> (ttyUSB0): failed to look up interface index

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): new GSM device (driver: 'option1' ifindex: -1)

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): now managed

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

Dec 27 11:28:27 aumakua NetworkManager[1964]: <info> (ttyUSB0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

```

Hmm, hat vielleicht noch jemand Rat, es scheint ein Berechtigungsproblem mit diesem "/org/freedesktop/ModemManager/" Zeug zu sein...

----------

